# Looking for a group in Cape Cod MA



## Marionette (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forums here and I just moved to Cape Cod (From California) a few weeks ago, I don't know anyone here and am looking for a Dungeons and Dragons group in the area, if there is one LOL, Thanks


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to live on Cape.  There're some folks in the area.  I actually ended up with a great group in South Easton, MA for a while.  Good luck.


----------



## KenM (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in Hyannis, slim pickings for steady groups out here on the Cape, unforatanly. There are 2 game stores here but they both do the MTG, Warhammer, and LAN stuff, no RPG's.  maybe we can try and get something going, tell me more about what kind of game?


----------



## Marionette (Sep 27, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> I'm in Hyannis, slim pickings for steady groups out here on the Cape, unforatanly. There are 2 game stores here but they both do the MTG, Warhammer, and LAN stuff, no RPG's.  maybe we can try and get something going, tell me more about what kind of game?




Well its actually been awhile since I have sat in the player's spot for more than a session or two. I ran a Greek Mythology based DnD game back in California that ran for nearly a year up until I moved three weeks ago. I prefer home brewn worlds as far as settings go, but I don't mind Forgotten Realms, Ravenloft or Greyhawk. The biggest problem I have with the pre-rendered settings is that some of them have been around so long that the mystery is no longer there. I play 3.5, its the only version of DnD I have played. I'm pretty much looking for a group I can be a player in, or if someone can convince me to run a game. ^_^;; 

Bwaaah....I want to play the Binder class for more than a session >.<


----------



## Venator (Sep 29, 2006)

Where on the Cape?

Battleground Games and Hobbies in Abington is the shop i frequent and has a nice collection of D&D players and games going on.  The storeowners name is Derek and hes AWESOME.  Its definitely a great place to meet people in to the hobby.

http://www.battlegroundgames.com/

Its off-cape but worth a trip up (about 1.5 hours from most places on the cape), especially considering the lack of shops down there with a D&D or even RPG focus.

As it turns out, Derek is on vacation for another 2 weeks or so (just got engaged).  I might put off the drive until hes back, he would be able to answer any questions you might have.

One night you might want to make the drive for is October 16th for roughly 6:30 or 7:00pm till whenever.  About 20 or so players from the stores different World's Largest Dungeon groups are meeting up for an interactive.  It will be very busy there, and they will likely be problem solving for some of the night, but its a great way to meet players in the area and plug yourself in to the scene here in MA.

Feel free to email me for more details.  ChaseLaq@gmail.com


----------



## Marionette (Sep 29, 2006)

Venator said:
			
		

> Where on the Cape?
> 
> Battleground Games and Hobbies in Abington is the shop i frequent and has a nice collection of D&D players and games going on.  The storeowners name is Derek and hes AWESOME.  Its definitely a great place to meet people in to the hobby.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I'd be coming from East Dennis, I don't really know my way around the area yet. My car is going to get fixed fairly soon, so I'll keep that date in mind.


----------



## Marionette (Oct 3, 2006)

bump.


----------

